# Kitchen wallpaper



## tenbuck4 (Aug 31, 2011)

In a moment of insanity, I agreed to have a halloween party. One of my problems is we have half finished home improvement projects. I am hoping to use this to my advantage. The kitchen has a hole in the ceiling from fixing a plumbing leak. Any ideas to play that up? I would also love to pick your brain on coming up with peeling wallpaper. I have huge rolls of craft paper in black and white. It's pretty stiff and I think any attempt to paint a wallpaper design on it would not look like an aged and peeling wallpaper. I love the creepy type haunted house not so much the gory.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There are a few how-to videos that might work for your kitchen.

Here's one of them Reload this Page Bust (fake) holes in your walls! Cheap!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

You can also get a roll of the scene setter peeling wallpaper....very easy!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

If you wanted to use the craft paper, you could use a stencil pattern for the wallpaper part. It would be pretty easy to do something in black and red - very dark.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Black craft paper= silhouettes for windows...a twisted, haunted tree or vines all over the house al la Jumanji...


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Have an arm hanging out of the hole in the ceiling like there's someone in the attic trying to break through.


----------

